
Since I was 8 Years Old, I wanted to Be a Hacker - Oxydepth
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/22/so-you-want-to-be-a-hacker-the-perception-vs-reality/
======
imamachine
I've always wanted to be a hacker too. Now I do cyber security & machine
learning. :)

------
theseok
Good post oxydepth

